# Deciding family pet



## 519313 (3 mo ago)

I recently bought a living world rat starter kit. 30 by 18 wide by 12 tall. I wish cage was taller. It was on sale. My question is I have had gerbils, rats and Syrian hamsters in the past. I have a 4 yr old daughter with adhd and autism. She can be loud at times. This will be a just look pet for her until she is older. I am sensitive to smell I clean constantly. I find male rats very strong smell but love there personalities. Please vote which pet should I get and why? Two female rats, male Syrian hamster or two male gerbils? I love gerbils because they are friendly and awake during the day downfall they would be in a cage (shavings everywhere) usually had mine in 30 gallon tank. Syrian hamsters are so cute but my daughter would be in bed when he is awake . I'm wondering how much two female rats would smell as iv had only males.


----------



## AdoreRats (3 mo ago)

Hi, that cage is not a suitable rat cage at all. Please do not use it. I wouldnt recommend a hamster for young children either. 
You could try fish! They are very calming and beautiful to watch, I am autistic too and I love my fish very much. If you do really want rats though, you should get a much bigger rat cage.


----------



## 519313 (3 mo ago)

Ok thanks. We have two Bettas. The cage is small do you think it would be suitable for two baby female rats for 6 months until I get a single critter nation on sale? I want a pet I can handle and bond with. They would be a pet for her just to look at and can help fill the water bottle and food dish if she wants.


----------



## AdoreRats (3 mo ago)

Eva454 said:


> Ok thanks. We have two Bettas. The cage is small do you think it would be suitable for two baby female rats for 6 months until I get a single critter nation on sale? I want a pet I can handle and bond with. They would be a pet for her just to look at and can help fill the water bottle and food dish if she wants.


Females do need a lot of free roaming.. I wouldnt recommend keeping them in that cage at all, it's not tall enough for them. But yes I think it's a great idea if shes not too loud. Make sure you get them from a proper breeder and not a pet shop!


----------



## mewpixel (5 mo ago)

I agree, that cage is awful for any age of rats. you need a cage that is at least 30 x 20 x 50 for two, even females. They are much more active than males and can be quite quick, I have all girls and I love them to bits but they are super hyper and need at least 30 minutes free roam time everyday in a pen of some form.

You can bond with them super well, they're so loving and smart but because of this they make a bad pet for people not prepared to give them a lot of enrichment and time out of the cage, whereas things like hamsters are not that bothered about free roam, rats do really need it.

I do want to mention the health problems of ratties too, especially girls. Girl rats over 18 months old have a 70% chance of developing mammary tumors which will need to be removed, as well as Pyometra which is very fatal if not treated. All rats are also prone to respiratory infections (URIs) which will need to be vet treated. Basically make sure you have a vet near by that can treat them.

The other thing is about smell, girls do still smell, especially in smaller cages. Boys do have a natural musk to them, but girl rats urine and poop is still pretty pungent, they require at least weekly cleaning. I clean my girls cage once a week and by a day or two before they're getting pretty stinky.

I'm not too worried about your daughter being near them though, they can tolerate noise if they get used to it and they really never bite unless terrified, they can recognise people and so usually will give little licks instead!

I hope I haven't deterred you too much, they are lovely pet and my absolute favourite pets, but they are all important considerations when getting rats as although you can get them for $20 they end up costing thousands through their care and vet bills!

Edit to add: I looked at the cage and it would probably be okay as a temporary hospital cage if they ever got sick, so it wouldn't be a complete waste!


----------



## 519313 (3 mo ago)

Thanks for the great knowledge I appreciate it. Iv only had males and they stunk alot to me even daily cleaning. I did not realize how hi energy females are. I will be getting an apartment have always had dogs,cats and farm animals. Know unfortunately financially I can only have a small pet. I have already invested 165.00 in a cage I cant return. I guess I will get a male Syrian or two male gerbils. I was hoping a pet I could interact with but for cage size degus, rats are to big and probably have higher expenses vet bills and monthly cost. I will keep researching. I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## Reshka and Laska (3 mo ago)

It's great that you will upgrade your cage, starter kits for rats or any other animals usually don't include good things, way better to just buy a cage, bedding, accessories and food separately.


----------

